# How long are you ment to see a Psychologist for ?



## SixFigures (Sep 23, 2009)

Is there a time limit? My previous Psychologist implied that 6 months was too long be seeing her for and that i should of been cured ages ago. I only saw her once every 2 to 4 weeks during that period so that was a total of 6 x 1hour sessions. After my last visit, she said "No need to make an appointment, ill call you''. 

Thing is i knew what she ment by that, and 7 weeks on she hasnt yet called to make that appoitment. So no suprises there. But why couldnt she just say "I dont know how to help you, or I think ive done all i can do" as opposed to what she did.

To be honest i didnt really like her. After each session, she would come out and and right in front of the receptionst (who was an 18 year old girl) say things like "Perhaps next time you come in you will have a job" in which i was so embarrassed. I would always leave feeling so stupid and depressed, making me regret ever seeing a psych in the first place.

Anyway whats the normal time frame for seeing a Psychologist? and how long have you been seeing yours?


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

There is usually a time limit, but it depends on the condition, its severity, and, often, financial issues. In primary mental health services (UK) I'd only receive up to 12 sessions. In secondary services, I was able to attend sessions for several months with the option of group therapy for over a year, which I didn't take.

That therapist sounds very unprofessional; at least you can use the experience to know what to avoid if you decide to see another one.


----------



## ShyViolet (Nov 11, 2003)

I don't know about any time limits. I assumed it was up to the patient when to terminate. I guess it depends on the psychologist. I saw one for a little over two years and he never showed any signs of planning to terminate. I just decided to stop going because I felt like I had run out of things to say and there were too many awkward silences during sessions.

Indeed that therapist you saw is horrible. The first time she said something like that in front of the receptionist I probably wouldn't have gone back.


----------



## SixFigures (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks for the replies guys. I just started with a new one. She seems pretty professional.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Well I'm glad you have a new one now! I hope she works out better for you.
I saw a champlain for 3 months. I stopped seeing him because I moved back to the mainland.
I saw a religious counselor for 3 months. I stopped seeing her because all she ever said was "leave it up to God" and that didn't help me change. The one good thing I took from her was figuring out why I had a breakdown in the first place.
I saw a psychiatrist for a year. She transferred to another facility.
I saw another psychiatrist for a year. She was my favorite and I benefited most from her. I stopped seeing her after she transferred to another facility, too, and I graduated high school so I wasn't an adolescent anymore. I figured I learned enough and was ready to stumble my way back into life. It took a while but I did it, haha.
So over all...2 years and 6 months of therapy along with medication for 2 of those years.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

There is no time limit to improving or getting better. Some will make lots of progress in a month and some will need years. Any professional putting a time limit on it doesn't know what they are doing. People are individuals and go at their own pace. Anyone knowledgeable or experienced should realize that. I know some will decide they can't help you or you need to try something else but they shouldn't say you have to stop just because you aren't where they want you to be by a certain day.


----------



## kc1895 (Sep 4, 2009)

Akane said:


> There is no time limit to improving or getting better. Some will make lots of progress in a month and some will need years. Any professional putting a time limit on it doesn't know what they are doing. People are individuals and go at their own pace. Anyone knowledgeable or experienced should realize that. I know some will decide they can't help you or you need to try something else but they shouldn't say you have to stop just because you aren't where they want you to be by a certain day.


I agree. At the rate I'm seeing my psychologist, I feel like its going to take years to be where I want to be. I've been seeing her for a few months every week, but I'm not much of a talker which make things hard and slows everything down. I'm more into the old school psychodynamic therapy which I think is more groundbreaking and in depth than modern CBT. Maybe thats why it takes longer.


----------



## drealm (Jul 7, 2009)

Woody Allen saw a psychologist for 20 years.

I went to a guy for about 3 years on and off. It seems in the private field it's however long you can afford to let them suck you dry.


----------



## theuprising (Oct 2, 2009)

kc1895 said:


> I agree. At the rate I'm seeing my psychologist, I feel like its going to take years to be where I want to be. I've been seeing her for a few months every week, but I'm not much of a talker which make things hard and slows everything down. I'm more into the old school psychodynamic therapy which I think is more groundbreaking and in depth than modern CBT. Maybe thats why it takes longer.


we learned this in psychology, the more communicative the person is, the more likely they will get over their problem. Your paying that lady a sh1t load of money, IS THE PLACE TO TALK, don't be self conscious over there, if anything the psychologist should be self conscious as she needs to worry if she's doing a good enough job to keep you coming.

Well it doesn't matter what you do, just TALK with the psychologist, trick your mind or something, anything!


----------



## Sloppy Joe (Feb 25, 2009)

i've been going for 7 yrs. i'm on i think my 6th therapist now


----------



## Trini (Oct 21, 2009)

Never really thought along the lines of timeframe. I mean yes I'd love for all my problems to be solved in one visit but I know the reality is that it takes time. I started going into therapy last Nov and 3 therapists later I've made more progress with my current one who I started going to in July than I had with my first one who I went to for like 5 months. I think it all depends on the therapist and the individual.

Trini


----------



## meyaj (Sep 5, 2009)

It depends on the kind of therapy.

A lot of different CBT programs, for example, are very structured and intended for roughly 16 sessions.

But interpersonal therapy, on the other hand, can go on indefinitely.


----------



## wishilistened (Apr 27, 2011)

All I would like to add is, I've been seeing mine for nearly 3 yrs......decreasing from once a wk to now every 2/3 wks....been paying privately £60 a session.......when I told her that finances were a problem see said to me 'don't ever cancel a session because if you can not afford it, pay me what you can or don't worry I do free sessions' this made me really believe in the fact that she actually really wanted to help me.........it meant and means so much.......


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Regular talk/supportive therapy goes on indefinitely, as long as the patient feels that they need it. That's how it should be. Other therapies like CBT or DBT, are more structured & have a time frame of a few weeks.

You didn't mention what type of therapy you were doing with your psychologist, but she sounds really unprofessional for how she said those things & then just abandoned you. You find bad eggs everywhere. Hopefully I won't be a bad egg when I'm licensed therapist. 

Good luck with your new therapist!


----------



## jangle1 (Jan 11, 2011)

Well I'm going to be honest, I went through a rigorous course of CBT and I didn't start noticing improvements until about 1 and a half months in, but then I sort of flat lined for a while and then 5 months from now I'd say I've made significant improvements although I still feel I have even more improvements to make.

I started off severe though. If you start off moderate to mild, it should take roughly 4 months I'd say.

You need to be going to sessions once a week at a minimum. If not twice a week.


----------

